# شريط ترانيم لحن العبور (كورال مارجرجس سوهاج ) جديد



## z.mareom (17 أغسطس 2008)

شريط ترانيم لحن العبور (كورال مارجرجس سوهاج ) جديد 
شريط أكثر من رائع صدقونى​ 






*شريط أكثر من رائع قوموا بتحميلة ولن تندموا
*

الكنيسة سلمتنا.mp3
الهي الهي.mp3
جنبك انا خطيت.mp3
لحن العبور.mp3
نفسي يا رب.mp3
يا اله اسمه محبة.mp3
يا حياة القلب.mp3
يا كنيسة يا جامعه.mp3
​


----------



## minaaioup (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا مش عارف اذاي ماحدش رد في الموضوع الرائع ده بجد الشريط تحفي وأكثر من رائع ربنا يعوضك علي تعب محبتك*


----------



## kirola (19 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي كتير علي الشريط
الشريط فعلا جميل وانا كنت بدور عليه
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## cobcob (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*الشريط فعلا جميل
وفيه ترنيمتين بحبهم أوى
انا ماكنتش عارفة انزله لما كان النت بايظ و نسيته 
شكرا يا z.mareom  على الشريط
وشكرا يا  minaaioup لأنك فكرتنا بالشريط الجميل*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىىى على الشريط 
جارى التحميل ........... 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## amjad-ri (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا

جاري اتحميل

ننتظر  المزيد​*


----------



## botros_22 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

شريط جميل جدااااااااا

الرب يعوض تعب محبتك
​


----------



## trank (27 نوفمبر 2008)

أكتر من رائع مرسي كتير لمجهودك


----------



## menarefaat (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*شريط ترانيم لحن العبور - فريق ثمر شفاه - أكثر من رائع - فريق من كنيسة الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس بسوهاج*






*شريط أكثر من رائع قوموا بتحميلة ولن تندموا
*

الكنيسة سلمتنا.mp3
الهي الهي.mp3
جنبك انا خطيت.mp3
لحن العبور.mp3
نفسي يا رب.mp3
يا اله اسمه محبة.mp3
يا حياة القلب.mp3
يا كنيسة يا جامعه.mp3



​


----------



## lovelychoris (12 يناير 2009)

*الشريط فيه مجهود رائع وأظن ان استاذ أمجد سمير لازم يتشكر علي المجهود الصعب قوي ده بس أجمل حاجة ان في ناس في الشريط بترنم اصواتها مش حلوة قوي بس بتصلي بقلبها بجد وهي دي حرارة ايمان الصعيد و ارجو رأيي يوصل لأستاذ أمجد ويعرفني أنا صاحبة بتاع ترنيمة شجر الواديِ*


----------



## wizo (2 مارس 2009)

اللينك بتاع ترنيمة نفسى يا رب  مش  شغال


----------



## vena21 (3 مارس 2009)

يا جماعه اللينك بتاع ترنيمة نفسى يا رب مش شغال


----------



## +pepo+ (3 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا z.mareom
شريط حكايا وانت بحبه جدا


----------



## kalimooo (4 أبريل 2009)




----------



## biob (10 أبريل 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر يا مان جورج نيل


----------



## peponet_2010 (11 أبريل 2009)

على فكرة فى ترنيمتين مش شغالين 
الكنيسة سلمتنا 
نفسى يارب


----------



## PoNA ELLY (11 أبريل 2009)

*ميرسي خالص علي الشريط

وإيه ده كلنا من سوهاج يظهر الصعايده احتلوا المنتدي

علي فكره انا بتكلم بصوت واطي لحن ننطرد​*


----------



## peponet_2010 (13 أبريل 2009)

انا عايز ترنيمة قصيدة الابطال كلمات البابا شنودة اللى بيرنمها فريق ثمر شفاه فى شريط لحن العبور 
وترنيمة يا كنيسة قومى لفريق قنا لو ممكن ارجو سرعة الرد


----------



## mero farouk (17 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لتعب محبتك وربنا يباركك شريط جميل ويارب دايما للامام


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى  ليك يا z.mareom​


----------



## shrefmm (28 أبريل 2009)

*الشريط جميل ومجهود رائع *


----------



## shrefmm (28 أبريل 2009)

اللينك بتاع + نفسي يا رب مش شغال


----------

